# FS: New 40G breeder tank



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I have a 40G breeder tank, brand new that needs to go. It does not fit the rack I wanted to put it in. The retail of this tank is $99.00.
You can have it for $65.00 obo. You will have to arrange pick up as my car is not big enought. If interested PM me.

Thanks


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

What are the dimensions and does it come with top and lights?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

no top and no lights...36" x 18" x 16"


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Still available. Make me a reasonable offer.


----------

